# laynes espresso leeds



## jonnie d (Jul 6, 2011)

this is a cute little coffee shop just outside leeds train station. It's only got a couple of sit in seats so its more suited for a coffee on the go. Square mile coffee, synesso hydra, mazzer drinders and top baristas = great espresso drinks. They also have a brew bar with v60's and aeropress, loose leaf tea, snacks, sandwiches and cold drinks. They did used to have a guest espresso on- although I have only seen them have a house since they started using SM's red brick blend. Well worth a shout, catch it when it's quiet and you might even be able to rest your feet for a few minutes.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Run by 2 of the most likable lads in coffee - Dave and Carl. Both of whom are great baristas but they are also friendly and very keen to make make great coffee.

Some of their teas are top notch too. They like to experiment and are happy to share their results with their clients.

I wish they were closer to me...


----------



## blaclcoffeeforme (Jan 11, 2012)

Funny you should mention this place.

It's a gem. I discovered it while backpaking in England and I simply loved the coffee there. We actually went there 3 times during our 2 days stay in Leeds









Never would have expected to read about it on a forum.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

It's probably the best place to get a coffee in Leeds! That and Opposite in the Victoria Quarter. I usually end up at Opposite as I never really venture down the train station end of Leeds. Its the only place in Leeds I've had a coffee that's better than my own! Nice guys too.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=laynes+leeds


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Laynes Espresso is a great coffee shop.

Some of equipment they use:

Synesso Cyncra 2 group, Mazzer Robur E, Anfim Super Caimano, Mahlkonig Tanzania, v60, Aeropress, Chemex.

I have been doing some voluntary work there for a little while now, but finished on Friday.

Dave (owner) is a great barista and i have learned a lot from him. Carl and Sam are also great baristas and have also learnt a few things from them.

I have just got a job at a new coffee shop opening in Leeds (That Dave help me get) and waiting for the place to be ready.

If you haven't already tried Laynes Espresso i strongly recommend you do. They will not disappoint.

Here is their Vimeo channel with some videos!


----------



## Espressowell (Jul 2, 2012)

Just happened across this place today. I don't know Leeds and was heading back to the station to find the Wetherspoons and happened on here instead. Bonus. I am no connoisseur but the latte tasted great to me. They had some beans for sale, ground to your liking if need be.

It's a nice place but very small, I imagine they lose many people walking on past due to lack of seating, but I wouldn't hesitate to go back.


----------

